# I need advice.



## hiheather (Mar 16, 2014)

A little back story, I lost my home and due to issues from my past I ended up living in a hotel currently vs. an apartment or home. Anyways I have two dogs an Akita and her son an Akita mutt (not 100% what he has in him). I came home and there was a puppy roaming the halls I played with it a few minutes and the girl across the hall came out and played with it as well. She took it in her room and it ended up coming to my room to get it some food since neither of us knew it or if it had eaten or not. Well my mutt ended up biting it, I tried to grab the puppy and it latched onto my arm for a good minute. The girl across the hall took the puppy back and calmed it down. I tried cleaning my wound which at this point was black and blue and bloody. It hurt so bad I could barely even touch it with water. That is when I noticed one chunk of it was very deep so I rushed to the ER. They did x-rays and cleaned the wound and proceeded to tell me they cannot stitch it because of it being a dog bite. I was sent on my marry way all cleaned and with a bandaged wound. When I came back the girl across the hall told me she found the owners and they rushed the dog to the vet. The next day they beat on my door and explained to me the dog was taken into care by the humane society and well be cared for there until it is better, they swear it dead several times in the car on the way there, and that it has a broken leg, as well as multiple puncture wounds. When I left for the er the dog was walking (not great but still walking) and not bleeding. They are requesting I pay vet bills and cover the cost that they recently paid for the puppy. I told them about the bite and they swore up and down it was my dog but both of my dogs would cause much much more damage if they had gotten a hold of me. They informed me the dog has never had shots of any kind, which keep in mind they swear they adopted the dog from the local humane society. Which I'm assuming would never adopt a dog out not even up to date on shots. My arm where the dog bit me is now developed an infection and will cost me more money out of pocket to take care of since I lack health insurance. So I'm just curious if anyone knows if they would have a leg to stand on if they attempted to call the cops, animal control, or even take me to court for the money? I'm just so scared I'll lose both my dogs only because I tried being a nice person.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

They have nothing. Their dog was roaming around unattended. You can sue them for your wound for exactly the same thing: leaving their dog un attended.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 16, 2014)

That is what I was thinking. It took them almost two hours to even notice the dog missing.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea no. They have no way of even proving nothing that the dog was in your house. For all u know, they threw the dog out cause they didn't want it anymore and regretted it after.... Yea they got nothing. You on the other hand got hurt. I love dogs and all but you actually have injuries that a court would take seriously too.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 16, 2014)

Phew. I was waiting on the humane society to open Tuesday to go in and research if the dog was even there to attempt to even see if their story has any truth. My dogs have zero history of violence so I figured if anything the cops would side with the wounded person. Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2014)

They're telling a very strange story. In some jurisdictions, a dog that has never had any shots is automatically put to sleep so its brain can be examined for rabies, not taken to the humane society to be cared for until it gets better. And do they live in the hotel as well? It seems like this could be grounds for their eviction. What they are saying just seems really bizarre and unbelievable. (And maybe I've watched too many shows involving forensics, but it seems like the mouths of all the dogs in question could be compared to positively identify which one but you if they really wanted to insist your dog bit you.)


----------



## hiheather (Mar 16, 2014)

> They're telling a very strange story. In some jurisdictions, a dog that has never had any shots is automatically put to sleep so its brain can be examined for rabies, not taken to the humane society to be cared for until it gets better. And do they live in the hotel as well? It seems like this could be grounds for their eviction. What they are saying just seems really bizarre and unbelievable. (And maybe I've watched too many shows involving forensics, but it seems like the mouths of all the dogs in question could be compared to positively identify which one but you if they really wanted to insist your dog bit you.)


 Yes, they live in the hotel as well. As soon as it happened they checked out so everyone assumed that was that. But they came back the next night asking questions about me and finding out my room number and they suddenly live a door down from me. I told them I didn't have any money to help and they told me they'd be back in a few weeks to collect. They didn't even know what kind of dog they had which just adds to the disaster of all this, I could tell instantly what it was. Which makes me iffy and suspect of their whole story as a whole. I've had a dog break loose in my neighborhood and came to my yard which resulted in my dog being attacked so I'm willing to assist them if I felt I was at fault because I didn't get help with mine from the other owner. So I know the situation but I just keep telling myself they were in the wrong and their story doesn't add up. And they take molds of dog bites? That is crazy how advanced things are these days!


----------



## Animezing (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so sorry you have to go through this, Especially since you were being a kind person &amp; caring for the lost pup.Â  Have you talked to the girl across the hall to see what condition the puppy was in when you left to the ER? It would seem that if the dog was seriously injured (especially with a broken leg) she would have immediately taken it to the vet herself.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2014)

When I last checked on the dog it had stopped squealing and was trying to be playful but was limping slightly. So it seemed to me like the dog would be alright.



> I am so sorry you have to go through this, Especially since you were being a kind person &amp; caring for the lost pup.Â  Have you talked to the girl across the hall to see what condition the puppy was in when you left to the ER? It would seem that if the dog was seriously injured (especially with a broken leg) she would have immediately taken it to the vet herself.


----------



## Animezing (Mar 17, 2014)

You have the right idea to go in on Tuesday &amp; check up on the dog, because I doubt the dog sustained the type of injuries that the "owners" are claiming. Their story sounds fishy.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 17, 2014)

What a sad story... Sometimes dogs will bite if something is bothering them... Maybe someone had done something to him earlier that day. Sad for the dog, and super sorry for what happened to you.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2014)

I walked past their room earlier while walking my dogs and a heard a puppy going off barking at the door. I'm not sure if it is the same dog or a new one. Either way I have decided they just want to make a quick buck off of me. I'm not going to give them a dime and if they attempt anything I will bring up my wound to authorities.


----------



## feemia (Mar 17, 2014)

You should get a written statement from the girl across the hall, just in case they do try to pursue something. Even though they're in the wrong, that's no guarantee that things will go your way if they try to make trouble. Make sure it contains the following facts: 1) the puppy came into your room and that's where the incident took place 2) he was off-leash 3) he was the one that bit you, not your dog I don't know what the law is where you are, but here in WA state, if you go to a hospital or doctor's office with an animal bite, you have to fill out a report with information about the animal and the incident. The report is sent to the health department and they contact the owner to request that the owner quarantine the animal for 10 days. How's your arm by the way? You should get oral antibiotics right away if you haven't already. I almost waited too long myself a few weeks ago when my cat bit me. My hand turned red and swollen, but it was the weekend so I waited until Monday to go to the doctor. All of my coworkers scolded me and told me I was lucky I didn't end up as an inpatient instead of an employee, because at the hospital where I work, it common for people with animal bites to be admitted for IV antibiotics.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2014)

> You should get a written statement from the girl across the hall, just in case they do try to pursue something. Even though they're in the wrong, that's no guarantee that things will go your way if they try to make trouble. Make sure it contains the following facts: 1) the puppy came into your room and that's where the incident took place 2) he was off-leash 3) he was the one that bit you, not your dog I don't know what the law is where you are, but here in WA state, if you go to a hospital or doctor's office with an animal bite, you have to fill out a report with information about the animal and the incident. The report is sent to the health department and they contact the owner to request that the owner quarantine the animal for 10 days. How's your arm by the way? You should get oral antibiotics right away if you haven't already. I almost waited too long myself a few weeks ago when my cat bit me. My hand turned red and swollen, but it was the weekend so I waited until Monday to go to the doctor. All of my coworkers scolded me and told me I was lucky I didn't end up as an inpatient instead of an employee, because at the hospital where I work, it common for people with animal bites to be admitted for IV antibiotics.


 Everyone at the hospital asked me if I had called the cops to report the bite. But at that time I didn't know the owners and assumed the dog a stray so I declined reporting the bite. My arm is just extremely sore and red I'm on antibodics for it. Couldn't the owners get in trouble for having an unlicensed dog not up to date on shots? I was so paranoid I could get rabies from it, the doctor told me that was extremely uncommon so they don't even treat for it with dog bites anymore.


----------



## Animezing (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You should get a written statement from the girl across the hall, just in case they do try to pursue something. Even though they're in the wrong, that's no guarantee that things will go your way if they try to make trouble. Make sure it contains the following facts:

1) the puppy came into your room and that's where the incident took place
2) he was off-leash
3) he was the one that bit you, not your dog

I don't know what the law is where you are, but here in WA state, if you go to a hospital or doctor's office with an animal bite, you have to fill out a report with information about the animal and the incident. The report is sent to the health department and they contact the owner to request that the owner quarantine the animal for 10 days.

How's your arm by the way? You should get oral antibiotics right away if you haven't already. I almost waited too long myself a few weeks ago when my cat bit me. My hand turned red and swollen, but it was the weekend so I waited until Monday to go to the doctor. All of my coworkers scolded me and told me I was lucky I didn't end up as an inpatient instead of an employee, because at the hospital where I work, it common for people with animal bites to be admitted for IV antibiotics.
^THIS^   Also like to add to have your neighbor across the hall include the condition the dog was in after the incident. My fear would be that these shady jerks might do something to the pup &amp; claim it was your dogs. Also be sure to get her written statement notarized. I still doubt that they are the owners though, I mean how was it possible for you to know what breed the dog was &amp; they didn't?


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2014)

> ^THIS^Â Â  Also like to add to have your neighbor across the hall include the condition the dog was in after the incident. My fear would be that these shady jerks might do something to the pup &amp; claim it was your dogs. Also be sure to get her written statement notarized. I still doubt that they are the owners though, I mean how was it possible for you to know what breed the dog was &amp; they didn't?


 I could tell it was a pitbull puppy, I figured a few months. They claim it is a different bloodline (or is it still considered breed?) than it clearly is. Something minor but still something the owner should know. I'll ask the girl across the hall but I haven't seen her in awhile. So I'll have to keep a lookout for her. Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## feemia (Mar 17, 2014)

The likelyhood of rabies is very slim. Infection is a much greater concern, so I'm glad you're on antibiotics. I agree that you should have the witness note the condition of the puppy after the incident. Although, if you live in an area where pitbulls are either banned or need a special license, it's unlikely that you'll hear from the owners again.


----------

